# Universal M-25 engine



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi!

The boss got me together with a friend of his yesterday. He has a 1989 Catalina 30 with a blown engine. 

According to the semi-official Cat 30 site, this boat was offered with the Universal M-25 engine. Period. Anyway, one of 'best marine mechanics in Jacksonville' told him it was a Volvo-Penta engine, and that it wasn't worth repairing, so the boat's been sitting in its slip growing barnacles for a couple of years.

My question is this: Is the Universal M-25 rebuildable? I've been to a site that sells rings, bearings, sleeves, gaskets, seals, etc. It looks like any other diesel I've ever seen. Is there something I'm missing? Some reason why the engine can't be rebuilt? Admittedly, the parts are awfully pricey, but they aren't as bad as Volvo parts (which, I'm sure, are made of solid gold). 

Second question: how much grief is the Cat 30, MkII to pull the engine out of. I'm going to be taking a look at her in a week, but if someone's already done it, you might have insight on some useful tricks. 

Just a little post script. It never ceases to amaze me that a guy would tell a prospective customer that he needs 'a whole new engine' when all it needs is a simple rebuild. I guess some people just don't have consciences or something.


----------



## sander06 (Sep 18, 2003)

Actually, I think it would be kind of fun to rebuild a diesel. The engine is about as simple as they come, parts are available (and cheap if you don't buy 'em at a marine diesel supplier), and there are always people around to help. We live in Wisconsin and there are tons of farmers that are better diesel mechanics than the so called pros. Get the price down on the boat to dirt cheap and go for it. 

Good luck.


----------



## gulftex (Mar 8, 2008)

*m25 universal*

I have a m25.This engine is a kobota. Go to catalina 34 association,projects shows rebuild,parts manual.Find a better mechanic


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

Kubota parts are reasonable.

Volvo are savage... avoid.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Amen on the Volvo parts...


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

You really need to find out which engine is in there. Since the Cat 30 was built for many years, a number of different engines were put in. Everything from the Atomic 4, Universal 5411, etc. If it's a Universal, as said above it's based on a Japanese Kubota tractor engine. Basic engine parts can be bought from a Kubota parts dealer for a fraction of what Westerbeke will charge for the exact same part. Volvo parts are outrageously priced as noted above.


----------



## rocinante33 (Dec 4, 2007)

Gary,

If you are sure it is a Universal M25, that would correspond to the Kubota D-950. Here is a link to a site with the repair and parts manuals. Page down to see them.

http://www.sailingboatefaki.gr/engine manuals.htm


----------



## rocinante33 (Dec 4, 2007)

Also check out;

TractorSmart.com is your online source for Kubota online parts.

I think you can put part #s in and see prices.

Good luck


----------



## rocinante33 (Dec 4, 2007)

Here are pictures of the job;

Home Page Brochures Contribute Cool stuff Database FAQ Fleets For sale Gallery History JOIN Links Mailing List Manuals Message


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

Good work Roc.
For a Volvo, that lot would break the bank. Three separate cylinder heads, three pistons, rebore and three gasket sets? Forget it.
I have always liked the look of the Kubota. The next motor will be a Kubota. They turn the prop the other way from the Volvo though, so I will have that expense also.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for all of the info, guys. 

If I end up doing the job, maybe I'll document it along the way.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

rocinante33 said:


> Gary,
> 
> If you are sure it is a Universal M25, that would correspond to the Kubota D-950. Here is a link to a site with the repair and parts manuals. Page down to see them.
> 
> http://www.sailingboatefaki.gr/engine manuals.htm


Pretty sure that's a D850. That's what my M25 is...


----------

